# [resolved] Olympus C750 memory card



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

*Olympus C750 memory card*

Looks like I get to ask a question for a change. 
Does any one know what the max size memory card that can be used in an Olympus C-750 ultra zoom camera. I bought a 1GB XD memory card and it will fail trying to format it. My card reader on my computer will not read it either. However the card works fine in my Olympus Verve camera.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

256
http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/cpg_product_lobbypage.asp?l=1&p=16&bc=2&product=910&fl=4
check for a firmware update,i have done a couple on my casio


----------

